# Assembler: mov add



## benni miles (14. März 2007)

Hi 

hab eine schnelle Frage zu Assembler wenn die befehle MOV EAX, 35h  ADD EAX, 1001b habe muss ich beim Addieren der Hex mit der binär Zahl etwas beachten oder kann ich einfach sagen Register EAX hat den Dezimalen Wert 62.

lg


----------



## Hroudtwolf (15. März 2007)

Servus,

Es ist ja AFAIK so dass ein Wert ein Wert ist, egal wie dieser Wert von dir beschrieben wird.
Wenn das Register EAX den Wert von 35h, also 53 enthält und du nun mithilfe der binär beschriebenen Zahl 1001b, also 9 addieren möchtest, so wird dem Register auf 53, 9 addiert.
Ich denke da muss man nichts beachten.


----------



## benni miles (15. März 2007)

ok vielen dank


----------

